# Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?



## BonnieundClyde (12. Aug. 2007)

Moin,
wollte gestern einen Bericht über unseren Teichbau verfassen und habe viele Bilder hochgeladen (Bilder alle nach Anleitung verkleinert und komprimiert)  
Während ich am schreiben bin, sind plötzlich 2 Anhänge verschwunden   
Dachte mir, vielleicht waren es ja zuviel Bilder? Also schnell 2 andere Bilder gelöscht und wieder hochgeladen. Während des Editierens gehe ich zwischendurch immer mal wieder auf die Vorschau um zu sehen, ob das auch anständig aussieht. Und siehe da, ein Teil der Bilder werden nicht angezeigt, ich guck auf meine Anhänge, bis auf 5 alle weg   
Nun meine Fragen: 
Gibt es eine Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?
Wieviele Bilder darf ich in einem Thread anhängen?

Nochmals, die Bilder waren alle 800 x 600 Pixel gross oder sogar kleiner, alle unter 240 Kb!

Mann, war ich gestern Abend sauer   

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Thomas


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*

Test:
bild 1 und 2
   
bild 3 und 4
    
Bild 5 und 6 
   

Also, so wie es ausschaut sollte es gehen - andere User haben es doch auch schon mehrfach gezeigt  



Und wie man sieht, muss ein Bild mit 800x600 pix nicht mehr als 100kB haben ... aber das nur am Rande und für alle User/in geltend...


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*

Moin,

allerdings ... war da nicht eine Beschränkung auf 20 Grafiken pro Beitrag?  

Die 20 Grafiken beinhalten auch evtl. verwendete Smileys.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*

Hallo Joachim,
ich habs genauso gemacht, es waren allerdings knapp 40 Bilder (ihr wollt doch immer viele Bilder )
Hab sie nun nochmals komprimiert, leider geht dann doch etwas an Qualität verloren  
Werde es nochmal versuchen, evtl. den Thread in mehrere Teile aufteilen. Da wir hier leider nur ISDN-Anschluss haben, dauert es halt etwas länger. 

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Thomas


----------



## BonnieundClyde (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> allerdings ... war da nicht eine Beschränkung auf 20 Grafiken pro Beitrag?
> 
> Die 20 Grafiken beinhalten auch evtl. verwendete Smileys.



Hallo Frank,
wenn das so sein sollte, würde sich das Ganze schon erklären. Allerdings habe ich nirgends etwas darüber gefunden, auch gibts keine Warnung beim Hochladen!
Als ich Bild 38 und 39 hochgeladen hatte, waren Bild 1 und 2 weg, kurze Zeit später waren nur noch 5 Anhänge da. Vielleicht sollte ich die Smilies weglassen?

Noch geb ich nicht auf   

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*

Servus Thomas

Vielleicht probierst du es wie Thias bei seiner Vorstellung des Schwimmteichs (ab Beitrag #90). Er hat es auf Teil 1, Teil 2, usw. aufgeteilt.
Hat den Vorteil das man diverse Bauabschnitte auch aufteilen kann und sogar Foto wie textlich näher darauf eingehen kann.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*

Hallo Thomas,

 ich überlege gerade wie das bei mir war ... in dem Australienbericht.

Da habe ich ebenfalls versucht mehr als 20 Grafiken hochzuladen. Aber irgendwo, meine ich jedenfalls, habe ich eine Warnmeldung erhalten.

Ich prüf auch nochmal ...


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*

Nochmal ich,

beim Versuch 26 Grafiken hochzuladen bekam ich beim anklicken des Vorschaubuttons folgende Meldung:



> Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:
> 
> 1. Sie haben in Ihrer Signatur oder Ihrem vorherigen Beitrag 26 Grafiken verwendet. Erlaubt sind maximal 20 Grafiken. Bitte klicken Sie auf 'Zurück' und entfernen Sie einige davon.
> 
> ...


----------



## BonnieundClyde (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*

Hallo,
Werde den Bericht wohl aufteilen.
Vielleicht habe ich ja auch einen Fehler gemacht, die Anleitung zum Bilderhochladen ist etwas verwirrend:


> Wenn Sie einen Beitrag schreiben und Fotos einfügen wollen, dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 1. Sie klicken unter dem Texteingabefeld auf "Anhänge verwalten". Es öffnet sich ein Pop-up Fenster mit welchem Sie bis zu 5 Dateien auf einmal hochladen können.
> Danach auf Absenden und fertig.
> ...



Wenn ich die bilder nicht hochlade, kann ich sie doch mit dem Büroklammersymbol nicht verwalten? Es hatte ja geklappt, nur die Anzahl war wohl zu hoch.
Edit: Sehe gerade die Antwort von Frank, dass ich nur 20 hochladen darf : 
Ich hab dann wohl die Warnung übersehen  : 
Gruss aus der Moorkate,
Thomas


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*



Wo bleibt nur der gesunde Menschenverstand ...  

Wir können die Anleitungen auch so schreiben, das sie ALLE Eventualitäten enthalten aber dann kommt wieder gejammer, das man sich so viel nicht durchlesen möge ... Wie soll mans ALLEN recht machen? Ganz einfach - geht niemals. 

@Thomas
Du hast ISDN? Und du findest es klasse, wenn in einem Thread Beiträge sind mit 40 (oder 26 ?  ) Bildern? Na das glaub ich nun wirklich nicht ... 

Wir werden die Anleitung dahingehend ergänzen, das man max. 10 Fotos anhängen "sollte", da max. eh nur 20 Bilder incl. smilies erlaubt sind. (übrigens eben wegen ISDNlern ... und Spamern  )

Am einfachsten - wie du schon sagtest - mehrere Beiträge und gut ist.


----------



## BonnieundClyde (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Thomas
> Du hast ISDN? Und du findest es klasse, wenn in einem Thread Beiträge sind mit 40 (oder 26 ?  ) Bildern? Na das glaub ich nun wirklich nicht ...
> 
> Am einfachsten - wie du schon sagtest - mehrere Beiträge und gut ist.



Hallo Joachim,

natürlich kann man nicht auf alle Eventualitäten eingehen!
Ja, wir haben nur ISDN, von DSL 6000 zurück in die Steinzeit : 

Ob ich nun eine Seite lade mit einem Thread mit 40 Bildern oder eine Seite lade mit 4 Threads x 10 Bildern kommt aufs Gleiche raus, sieh Teichbau von thias  

Dann geh ich eben nen Kaffee trinken, bis die Seite geladen ist  
Einerseits wollt ihr doch alle immer viele Bilder, andererseits gibts ja laut Umfrage nicht mehr sooo viele ISDN und Modem-User.

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Thomas


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*

Ja, ich weis, 10% sind in etwa ISDNler (reg. User) wieviele der Gäste ISDNler sind kann ich anhand der Logs/Statistiken sehen und da sind es einiges mehr als 10%. 

Wenn wir pro Beitrag mehr Bilder erlauben, sagen wir 40 oder 50, dann wird es Threads geben, wo eben 10 Beiträge/Seite jeder mit weit über 20 Bildern kommt - glaubs, so wird es passieren. Und wir wollen das Forum nicht mit "Hinweisen" überziehen ... 

Hinzu kommt, das unser Server etwa 80GB Kapazität hat und die (auch dank 7-Tage-Backup) zu 50% schon voll sind - auch mit DSL ist es eben kein Spass 2-3 GB Backup zu ziehen. 

Zum Ende: JA wir wollen Bilder, aber es müssen ja auch nicht gleich so viele als Attachment auf einmal sein.


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beschränkung beim Bilderupload?*

Außerdem haben wir auch noch ein *Album*


----------

